# fresh water poppers ?



## snapper388 (Jul 2, 2012)

new to fly fishing and I am looking for some popping bugs. tried Academy , Dicks and Gander mountain all of them have flies but only a few poppers. can anyone tell me who carries fresh water poppers in or near Pensacola ?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

If you're ever over this way (Fairhope) , Spenser has a good variety at the Church Mouse. Also...and a little closer to you...there's a hardware store in Robertsdale right on 59 that has a good fishing and hunting section. I can't think of the name right now but somebody will know.

I'm sure there's places closer to you...but you'll have these as fallbacks if you need them.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

google boogle bugs buy on line find a dealer. Excellent bugs well made in USA


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I second that I ordered boogle bugs in black, brim and bass love them. Then I made a trip out to the orvis store and picked up one in orange. I had the same results. 

Just cast it close to cover. Don't even pop it. Wait 10-30 seconds then wiggle the rod tip slightly. The little arms will put off a slight vibration. 

Have fun.


----------

